# ECBC Underway



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Weather offshore has moved fishing back a day, but the 2019 Emerald Coast Blue Marlin Classic is underway in Sandestin. There are 80 boats fishing with more than $1.8 million on the line. Betting is still open until the 7 am start on Friday, so the prize money can still increase.

Scales open on Saturday and Sunday evenings at the Baytowne Marina. It's open to the public if anyone wants to come over and watch the weigh-ins. Blue marlin must measure 110 inches (LJFL) and historically at least a couple 500-plus-pounders are weighed, along with triple-digit yellowfin and some big wahoo and dolphin. 

To follow the action and look at the photo galleries, visit: www.fishecbc.com


----------

